# Общество сознания Кришны в Москве > Община >  Вайшнавский детский садик

## Radha rani

Есть ли в Москве частный детский садик для детей вайшнавов?
Или вегетарианский (БЕЗ РЫБЫ И ЯИЦ в меню)

----------


## Наташа

http://tina-sad.ru/
Вегетарианский. Больше про него ничего не знаю, нужно звонить.

----------


## Ольга Медведкова

я у себя дома устроила мини-детский садик. Поскольку у меня дочка и я не работаю, то ко мне приводят ещё детишек, которые живут неподалёку. И мы вместе проводим время.

----------


## ОльгаК

Харе Кришна!

очень актуальный вопрос!
с рождением малыша тоже задумалась о подобных садах, но в Петербурге.

----------


## Мария

> я у себя дома устроила мини-детский садик. Поскольку у меня дочка и я не работаю, то ко мне приводят ещё детишек, которые живут неподалёку. И мы вместе проводим время.


Ольга, а где вы территориально находитесь?

----------


## Ольга Медведкова

Мария, я живу в подмосковном городе Лобня

----------


## Мария

а мы рядышком - в Новоподрезково ))

----------


## Ольга Медведкова

Вот здорово! Какой редкий случай! Давайте дружить!

----------


## Полякова Наталья

Внимание! Открытие нового домашнего детского сада в северном округе, м. Войковская! Ведется набор в группу! 

Индивидуальный подход к каждому ребенку; 

Разновозрастная группа( правильное восприятие мира); 

Вольдорфская педагогика; 

Английский язык в игре; 

Детская йога; 

Вегетарианская система питания( прасад); 
Духовное воспитание; 

И много другое. 

Дополнительные услуги: 

Трансфера от дома до группы и обратно, 

в саду в ночное время и в выходные дни! 

Оплата в мес- 25000р 

8-915-210-14-72

----------


## Полякова Наталья

Детский сад Закрыт!

----------


## Ольга Медведкова

Жаль. А почему так? восстановить никак?

----------


## Ирина Баленкова

Вегетарианский и вайшнавский детсад будет проходить в Королеве или Мытищах.
все вопросы пишите здесь http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=6809

----------


## Надежда Петрякова

http://vk.com/club82050672

----------

